# How is this head boat?



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking to make a run to Chareston SC this year, came across this head boat on Capt. Dicks site. Has anyone gone on it how's the price, I am looking to go the 25 hr trip. Any feedback or any other head boat info would be great. 

http://www.captdicks.com/HeadBoat.html


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes I have. They are very good at getting you on fish. I did the Continental Shelf trip last Sept. Lots of sea bass- porgies - grunts - vermillion snapper - silver snapper- trigger fish-some cobia also some unwanted sharks. If you are like me that 9 hour trip was'nt long enough. Next time I go it will be the 12 hour gulf stream trip. They use squid for bait but you may take your own. I HIGHLY recommended this charter. Take some cigar minnows w/ you. They will also fillet your catch when you return to the dock. If I remember correctly they charge .60 cents per lb.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

stumpy said:


> Yes I have. They are very good at getting you on fish. I did the Continental Shelf trip last Sept. Lots of sea bass- porgies - grunts - vermillion snapper - silver snapper- trigger fish-some cobia also some unwanted sharks. If you are like me that 9 hour trip was'nt long enough. Next time I go it will be the 12 hour gulf stream trip. They use squid for bait but you may take your own. I HIGHLY recommended this charter. Take some cigar minnows w/ you. They will also fillet your catch when you return to the dock. If I remember correctly they charge .60 cents per lb.





stumpy said:


> Yes I have. They are very good at getting you on fish. I did the Continental Shelf trip last Sept. Lots of sea bass- porgies - grunts - vermillion snapper - silver snapper- trigger fish-some cobia also some unwanted sharks. If you are like me that 9 hour trip was'nt long enough. Next time I go it will be the 12 hour gulf stream trip. They use squid for bait but you may take your own. I HIGHLY recommended this charter. Take some cigar minnows w/ you. They will also fillet your catch when you return to the dock. If I remember correctly they charge .60 cents per lb.


Thanks Stumpy, I go to NC on either Capt Stacy, Carolina Princess or the Continental Shelf. I am looking to get a lil more closer to the gulf stream this year so I came across this boat in SC. I normally do the 24 hr runs when I go out. But this pic is from my last trip on the Continental Shelf


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

How does those charters work? Do I have to get a group? I am by myself so how much is the usual price for one?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Bill Stafford said:


> How does those charters work? Do I have to get a group? I am by myself so how much is the usual price for one?


Charter fishing is diff from head boat fishing. With a charter you have a maximum 6 passengers where as the head boat it can take up to 55 single passengers. Since you are by your self it would be best to go on a head boat. Charters range from $1000 - $2000 depending on how long of a your trip you want and what you are going for. Head boats have half/days, 8 hrs, 11 hrs, 24 hrs, and even 3 day trips. These trips can vary from $55 - $500.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Thanks


----------

